# Severe "Night Chills" - anyone else?



## QTPie

Ok, this is a wierd one...

Have NEVER had it before, but have now had it twice in second tri (last night and almost 4 weeks ago exactly) - both followed very similar pattern:
- was asleep in bed.
- woke up middle of the night, felt a little cool, but not ridicilously cold, needed the toilet.
- got out of bed and went to the bathroom.
- before I got to the bathroom, I started shivering, the shivering became more and more violent and I felt EXTREMELY cold (no other symptoms - no dizziness, no "jelly legs" nothing...).
- went to the loo, run back into bed with uncontrollable shivering, then proceed to use husband's whole body to heat my whole body.
- feel absolutely "cold to the core" (brain feels cold, heart feels cold, everything feels cold). Husband says that I don't feel hot (doesn't feel like I have a fever or anything). I just feel like I cannot warm my own body (like my blood wont carry any warmth) or get warm (touching his body gives me a warm, tinglely, slightly burning sensation).
- still shaking/shivering for a good 30/60+ minutes.
- within 2 hours, back to normal (went to the loo again 2 hours later, was fine :shrug: ).

Baby is fine - was kicking up a storm afterwards (am not suprised...). Took temperature this morning (when I got up) - 98.6... 

When I first had it (4 weeks ago), I dismissed it as a freak event: maybe developing a cold or something that I fought off rapidly in one nasty go... The fact that it happened again, last night, seems to suggest differently... :nope:

I don't think it was PARTICULARLY cold last night (it certainly wasn't 4 weeks ago - it was a fairly warm night) and I have been a in a LOT colder! We regularly ski in USA/Canada and I have quite a lot of experience below -30'C....

I did various goggle searches and it doesn't seem to be a recognised symptom of pregnancy or low blood pressure (my pregnancy blood pressure is about 90/60, was wondering if that could be a cause...) or taking baby aspirin (which I have been perscribed).

I would really like to prevent this happening - as Winter progresses, would seem likely that it could happen a LOT more :cry:. And also look for ways to try to stop it as soon as possible - if husband wasn't there, goodness only knows what I would do (probably run ont he spot or take a warm shower :shrug: ).

I am seeing my Obstetrician on Monday (for the first time) and this will be on the list to talk through with her. But, in the mean time, was wondering if anyone here at any similar experiences?

QT


----------



## SM09

QT 

I see your post was a while ago but I just had to reply as your post had made me feel so much better.

My SO is away at the moment and this happened to me last night - woke up a bit chilly (I have been raging hot throughout my pregnancy so far!) then suddenly I started shivering uncontrollably for about 10 mins then it stopped - I had the duvet over my head and everything!! strange. Afterwards I was raging hot..it's all very bizarre 

I too have low blood pressure so maybe they are connected.

Have yours stopped / did your Obstetrician give you any advice?

SM


----------



## bky

I found this via a google search and had to respond as well. I had this a few nights ago. Same story, got up to pee, noticed the hard wood floor felt warm and I wasn't at all chilly being out of bed. It's summer here and while it isn't hot, it's still chill at night. I was sleepy so didn't think much about it. Started shaking on my way back to bed and was shaking so hard with teeth chattering I could barely pull the blankets over me. Bed felt warm but not hot or anything. Stopped after 5-10 minutes maybe. DH said I didn't feel cold or hot or out of the ordinary at all.
I also have low BP, but I'll be asking my midwife about it next week.


----------



## chocolate

Hi, Im popping over from first trimester - I have had this about 3 times so far - not recently though. I couldnt figure it out either, just woke up and was so cold I was shaking uncontrollably, quite scary really and was expecting to be ill.


Maybe I have low blood pressure too then - seems like a common link. I am seeing the midwife for the first time on Wed. so will def. ask her about it then as Id forgotten about it


----------



## chief's wife

QTPie said:


> Ok, this is a wierd one...
> 
> Have NEVER had it before, but have now had it twice in second tri (last night and almost 4 weeks ago exactly) - both followed very similar pattern:
> - was asleep in bed.
> - woke up middle of the night, felt a little cool, but not ridicilously cold, needed the toilet.
> - got out of bed and went to the bathroom.
> - before I got to the bathroom, I started shivering, the shivering became more and more violent and I felt EXTREMELY cold (no other symptoms - no dizziness, no "jelly legs" nothing...).
> - went to the loo, run back into bed with uncontrollable shivering, then proceed to use husband's whole body to heat my whole body.
> - feel absolutely "cold to the core" (brain feels cold, heart feels cold, everything feels cold). Husband says that I don't feel hot (doesn't feel like I have a fever or anything). I just feel like I cannot warm my own body (like my blood wont carry any warmth) or get warm (touching his body gives me a warm, tinglely, slightly burning sensation).
> - still shaking/shivering for a good 30/60+ minutes.
> - within 2 hours, back to normal (went to the loo again 2 hours later, was fine :shrug: ).
> 
> Baby is fine - was kicking up a storm afterwards (am not suprised...). Took temperature this morning (when I got up) - 98.6...
> 
> When I first had it (4 weeks ago), I dismissed it as a freak event: maybe developing a cold or something that I fought off rapidly in one nasty go... The fact that it happened again, last night, seems to suggest differently... :nope:
> 
> I don't think it was PARTICULARLY cold last night (it certainly wasn't 4 weeks ago - it was a fairly warm night) and I have been a in a LOT colder! We regularly ski in USA/Canada and I have quite a lot of experience below -30'C....
> 
> I did various goggle searches and it doesn't seem to be a recognised symptom of pregnancy or low blood pressure (my pregnancy blood pressure is about 90/60, was wondering if that could be a cause...) or taking baby aspirin (which I have been perscribed).
> 
> I would really like to prevent this happening - as Winter progresses, would seem likely that it could happen a LOT more :cry:. And also look for ways to try to stop it as soon as possible - if husband wasn't there, goodness only knows what I would do (probably run ont he spot or take a warm shower :shrug: ).
> 
> I am seeing my Obstetrician on Monday (for the first time) and this will be on the list to talk through with her. But, in the mean time, was wondering if anyone here at any similar experiences?
> 
> QT

very strange to me too. i felt the same way like four times now since last week. my blood pressure at my last clinic {two weeks ago} was 110/60. is that low? my obgyn did not tell me so. he just said i should observe and if it is associated with joint pains and fever then he will probably run a test on my next appointment


----------



## bky

So far my MW, GP and I have figured it's probably a combination of low blood pressure and low blood sugar. My bp is usually around 100/50 these days, but 110/60 or so is low as well. Just make sure you have a snack with protein (cheese, yogurt, peanut butter etc) an hour or two before bed. Since I started doing that I've been fine.


----------



## nicholatmn

I used to have that happen. I was told to eat more protein. Now I get the hot flashes. lol!


----------



## OCDani

This happened to me last night for the first time. I am 31 weeks. Anyone get any answers to this? I was sleeping and had to get up to use the restroom. It wasn't really cold or anything. It's April here in Southern California so maybe 50 degrees? By the time I go to the restroom I was shivering uncontrollably and continues when I got back in bed. The shivering was pretty violent and it woke my husband. I covered up in the blankets and tried to calm myself down as I could imagine how this would be shaking the baby inside. It was only a couple more minutes after I got back into bed and tried psyching myself out of it. Pretty scary. Any answers?


----------



## Texasgirl

This just happened to me last night. I'm 32 weeks pregnant and woke up at 2am feeling a little chilled but not too much; I was even sweating a little. It wasn't that cold last night. I didn't even get out of bed when all of the sudden I felt so cold and begin shivering so hard that my teeth were chattering and my entire body was shaking to it's core. My husband held me for 3 minutes until I warmed up. I've never experienced that before in my life. Like the rest of you I do routinely have low blood pressure (100/60) though. 

The baby kicked a little after wards so I was relieved. But, I'm also planning on calling my midwife this morning because it was so scary.


----------



## Tina27

I'm glad I found something on the phenomenon. I was so scared when it first happened. Last night was the third time. And, it happens just like the original post describes. I let my doctor know and she is doing some tests. But, she has only heard of a few of her patients experienceing this, and there isn't really any medical studies relating the chills to pregnancy so she was not able to provide me with any information. As long as the baby is ok and I never experience it again, I'm ok!


----------



## KnK84

Thank god i bumped into this post. This is my 2nd preg n i hav an yr old DS. I nurse most thru the night n thot i was shivering due to dehydration. My bp was normal t.my last chkup. Bt was low throughout my last preg. I knw its an old post, are/were any of u nursing at that time? 

Btb i never experienced these chills in my prev preg or life for that matter.


----------



## Annari86

I had the same thing happen to me last night. Got up on the night to use the bathroom and I started shaking and teeth chattering I ran to bed and woke my husband up so he could warm me up. I was kinda scared but the baby moved and it went away in like 30 min- 1 hr. today I had my bi weekly appointment and asked my midwife she wasn't concerned and says she hasn't heard of it before but reading this forum it has happened to other women. My bp was 110/60 and she said its fine, usually my bp is 120/70 or 120/60.


----------



## BabyBump1814

First of all, it's comforting to read these posts and know that this has happened to other people as well. The original post is exactly what happened to me last night, so I won't get into more detail than that. You get it. That being said, the original post for almost 4 years ago and there are still no definitive answers for what it may be or the cause?! That's crazy! My blood pressure is good (not low) and I am eating regularly (had Italian food with meat and noodles for a late lunch), so blood sugar shouldn't be low either. Baby is fine and moving around this morning in my tummy, but still nervous. What WAS that and why? Called my doc. Just waiting now. WebMD was no help. Just amazed that in this day and age there's no info online beyond our observations. Weird!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Ok I'm in third Tri now but just googled the symptoms and this thread came up so here I am! Funny too, qtpie I totally remember you and if your still around then 'hi!' And hope your well.

Anyways I just had these severe chills after getting up to go to the bathroom too, additionally bump went really hard. Freaked me out so much I called mw who was useless really and told me it sounds viral and to take 2paracetamol! 

I am lying down again thinking what just happened with no answers. Glad to see that at least I'm not alone!


----------



## MoBaby

OMG this happened to me the other night!! I woke up shivering and teeth clattering! I felt like I was out in the snow without a coat! I curled up into a ball as best as I could. I already had a down comforter and a quilt on, pants, socks and a tee shirt! It was horrible and I woke up DH to tell him I was freezing!


----------



## eddjanuary10

Mobaby it's so weird isn't it, I wonder what causes it. Lets hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## 2under2mommy

I had this happen Twice in my first pregnancy last year. Was really REALLY bad and never felt so insanely cold in my life. I never told my doc about it (not sure why) but baby came out healthy etc. I will say at labor it happen again 3rd time) but they tell you it's your hormones so maybe it's hormone related but I don't get why it only happens at night.

I'm now pregnant with #2 and it just happen again tonight but definitely not quite as bad this time. This was more repeated strong chills and coldness vs the full body I'm going to die cuz there's ice running through me feeling. I have an appt in a week so I will mention then. Would love an update if anyone has one. It's disheartening that doctors all seemed to say they never heard of it before.

I also have never had low blood pressure and I ate protein right before bed


----------



## pooch

Ugh, I had this with my first pregnancy. So far not yet with this one but I'm starting to get warmer in general. I would go from being hot to cold (shivering cold) and waking up soaked with sweat. My husband doesn't understand and likes to keep the house hot (like 72 or 73...he's 50 lbs overweight, for heaven's sake, he shouldn't get that cold) and it's a constant battle between us to put the temp at a more normal level.


----------

